# Well...how was the NAHBS in Richmond?



## pbird74 (Apr 4, 2007)

Post your thoughts if you went to the show...


----------



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

It was fantastic. I was really impressed by some of the builders that aren't quite as famous as the usual suspects. If you go, check out Zanconato, Don Walker, Shamrock, and Palermo.

It is pretty amazing to talk frame design and fabrication with Dario Pegoretti, Richard Sachs, Carl Strong, and Nick Crumpton because all are located within a few steps in the same aisle.


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

foggypeake said:


> It was fantastic. I was really impressed by some of the builders that aren't quite as famous as the usual suspects. If you go, check out Zanconato, Don Walker, Shamrock, and Palermo.


You, my friend, have great taste. If you'd have added Ellis, you and I would have the exact same list.

The show was great.


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

*It was awesome*

Spent all day Friday and Saturday. Friday was better because it was less crowded and you could talk to the builders / exhibitors casually and take photos. An interesting twist this year was the addition of the new builders. Strong's apprentice, Eric Rolf/Alliance Bicycles had an awesome bike for a young builder: http://alliancebicycles.com/category/bikes/.

Plan on giong to Austin in '11.

Stinky


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

It was great- got to talk with builders I had admired for a while. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*NAHBS Takeaways*

There are some amazing builders out there.

Ti is anything but dead!

Vanilla Workshop is (and deserves to be) the undisputed King of NAHBS. 

Black Sheep Kicks Ass. Assuming they ride ½ as good as they look, they are my dream bike builder.

Belts are here to stay and maybe the future.

Dave Kirk is a lucky man. I hope he deserves her.

Seeing them in person might make all the difference in the world for Dario’s Graffiti Bikes. The stuff he had at the show was beautiful. 

Sachs is the only builder that races with enough intensity that made me think a picture of him was Lance.










Don Walker is the Fn King of one trick ponies. I Truly mean that as a compliment. His track bikes are steaming hot. I know nothing of the track circuit, but I suspect his bikes are considered the Crème de la Crème.

Independent Fabrication has a great vibe as a company and presented the best variety of bikes.

Eric with Peacock Groove “Get’s it”.

The Black and Polished Ellis was amazing.

Taking good pictures of Bikes is Hard.

I want to ride Bamboo!

Richmond was a great venue.

K.Bedford had a great Ti Mountain Bike! Diversity rules!

If you want a bike to go fast, Serotta should be your first choice.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Very cool. I went with my 10 yr old boy and got to show him how nice bikes get that way. It was also neat to show him lugs and tubes before they get turned into bikes. 

I don't know much about frame construction etc, so I didn't talk much to the frame builders but the guys at the Vanilla display were very nice and obviously enthusiastic about their work. I didn't find out until after the show that there's something like a 6 year wait for Vanilla frames now which begs the question - Why spend so much on the key display position at the show when Vanilla has essentially stopped taking new orders? Are they expanding or is the Speedvagen brand a different production line?

Anyway, the Vanilla bikes were the ones that I gravitated back to for 2nd and 3rd looks.
Those and the sweet brown Italian leather bike shoes.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*2 reasons*



hfc said:


> .... Why spend so much on the key display position at the show when Vanilla has essentially stopped taking new orders?.....



Passion and because Sacha will still be a young man in six years. 

It will be fun to see where Vanilla goes. When taken as a whole, his work is unparalleled.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

I loved looking at the bikes. The builders, well... not so much.

Maybe it's because I don't look like the "typical" rider. I'm fat, and I admit it. Maybe it's because I got there Sunday afternoon and they were tired of being there. But, whatever the reason, most of the builders didn't want to give me the time of day. I spoke to the people in each booth and a lot of them either ignored me or just said "hi" then walked off. I don't want to talk about any builder in particular because I may just be misinterpreting things. Maybe that's how they act. Maybe because I wasn't ready to buy a bike at the show I wasn't important. But whatever it is, it left me with a bad feeling about those builders.

I'm genuinely in the market for a new road frame right now, and went to the show to see and meet some of the builders I'm considering. After being ignored by many of them, they aren't on the list of builders I'm considering any more.

I will say that there are two builders in particular who were extremely nice and welcoming, and while I hadn't really been considering them because I wasn't very familiar with them, they are now on my short list when I get my tax returns and place my order for a new bike.


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

IAmCosmo said:


> I loved looking at the bikes. The builders, well... not so much.... Maybe it's because I got there Sunday afternoon and they were tired of being there. But, whatever the reason, most of the builders didn't want to give me the time of day. I spoke to the people in each booth and a lot of them either ignored me or just said "hi" then walked off. I don't want to talk about any builder in particular because I may just be misinterpreting things. Maybe that's how they act. Maybe because I wasn't ready to buy a bike at the show I wasn't important. But whatever it is, it left me with a bad feeling about those builders. ... After being ignored by many of them, they aren't on the list of builders I'm considering any more.


Interesting. I had the exact opposite experience. Sure, there were a few booths I visited where no one exchanged a word, but all it took was asking 1 or 2 questions before I found myself in the middle of either a sales pitch or a passionate discussion. I'd even tell builders that I'm currently not looking for a new bike, and it made no difference.

Surely, some builders had lost some steam by Sunday, but I only got cold-shouldered from one builder who seemed paranoid about me stealing 'trade secrets' -- now that was bizarre because I'm an aerospace guy, not a bike industry guy.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Velodrome*



Lifelover said:


> Don Walker is the Fn King of one trick ponies. I Truly mean that as a compliment. His track bikes are steaming hot. I know nothing of the track circuit, but I suspect his bikes are considered the Crème de la Crème.


My son has one of Don's track bikes hanging in the garage. Pretty looking and pretty fast when on the track. One of Don's track bikes was tucked under a college teamate and she rode it for a podium spot at Collegiate Track Nationals.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

ElvisMerckx said:


> Interesting. I had the exact opposite experience. Sure, there were a few booths I visited where no one exchanged a word, but all it took was asking 1 or 2 questions before I found myself in the middle of either a sales pitch or a passionate discussion. I'd even tell builders that I'm currently not looking for a new bike, and it made no difference.
> 
> Surely, some builders had lost some steam by Sunday, but I only got cold-shouldered from one builder who seemed paranoid about me stealing 'trade secrets' -- now that was bizarre because I'm an aerospace guy, not a bike industry guy.


Yeah, I didn't ask any of them anything about techniques or anything (aside from "is this 953 or ti?"). So, maybe it was just me, or maybe I hit them at a bad time or something. I don't know...


----------



## HMBAtrail (Jan 8, 2008)

IAmCosmo said:


> I loved looking at the bikes. The builders, well... not so much.
> 
> Maybe it's because I don't look like the "typical" rider. I'm fat, and I admit it. Maybe it's because I got there Sunday afternoon and they were tired of being there. But, whatever the reason, most of the builders didn't want to give me the time of day. I spoke to the people in each booth and a lot of them either ignored me or just said "hi" then walked off. I don't want to talk about any builder in particular because I may just be misinterpreting things. Maybe that's how they act. Maybe because I wasn't ready to buy a bike at the show I wasn't important. But whatever it is, it left me with a bad feeling about those builders.
> 
> ...


Let me just go on the record right here and now and apologize if I was one of the builders that gave you the cold shoulder. I had lost my voice by the last day (between talking for hours at the show and then shouting all night in the bar in a Guinness fueled haze). I tried to remain at arms length when folks were in my booth to give them some breathing room but still be there to answer questions.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

HMBAtrail said:


> Let me just go on the record right here and now and apologize if I was one of the builders that gave you the cold shoulder. I had lost my voice by the last day (between talking for hours at the show and then shouting all night in the bar in a Guinness fueled haze). I tried to remain at arms length when folks were in my booth to give them some breathing room but still be there to answer questions.


Honestly, your booth is one of the ones that I had a positive experience in (the other being Quiring). I had seen your frames before, but didn't know a lot about them. Being Irish myself, they seem like a perfect fit for me. It was crowded in your booth so I didn't really want to take up everyone's time, so I just asked a couple questions and went on my way.

And just to set the record straight, I'm not trying to come off like I'm anyone special or anything. I don't expect anyone to bow at my feet and cater to my every whim. Far from it, actually. In retrospect, I probably shouldn't have even mentioned it at all. It just struck me as odd that most of the frame builders seemed to be annoyed that I was in their booth.


----------



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

I want to echo Tim here and say that it is awfully shameful that you received that type of treatment. I'm very sorry. Every builder should have been beyond excited to get to talk to everyone there. Any poor attitudes are a direct reflection on all of us. If any of my booth members gave that type of attitude, I would want to know and I apologize profusely. Richmond was awesome. It really bothers me that this has happened.


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

zank said:


> I want to echo Tim here and say that it is awfully shameful that you received that type of treatment. I'm very sorry. Every builder should have been beyond excited to get to talk to everyone there. Any poor attitudes are a direct reflection on all of us. If any of my booth members gave that type of attitude, I would want to know and I apologize profusely. Richmond was awesome. It really bothers me that this has happened.


Zank
You are an awesome builder and were a great host at the show. Your wife was lovely and friendly too! My two friends and I really enjoyed talking to you and your passion flowed. No bad experience here. 

I'm not in the market for a new bike - maybe in a couple of years - but I love bikes and just a weekend enthusiast. This was my second year and i must admit it's intimidating to walk up to one of you guys and try to start a conversation - only because of my lack of expertise. However, i found that when we share a passion, that hurdle becomes a flame. I had a killer time talking to a lot of the builders and reps. 

Not one bad experience. Sacha, Flannigan, Dario, DiNucci, Domingez (sp?), Bilenky, et al were extremely nice, patient and informative. However, i will note that i inentionally arrive first thing Friday so i can avoid the crowds and take advantage of empier booths for conversation and photos.

I suggest you give it another try and get there on Friday!

Stink


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

stinkydub said:


> Zank
> You are an awesome builder and were a great host at the show.


I'll echo Stink here. I was remarking to Zank at just how classy the vintage, anodized box section rims looked on his bike with the Moltini paint-job. In my enthusiasm, I inadvertantly mocked steel frames with deep section carbon wheels (just like the bike directly behind it). It rolled right off him -- he must have sensed that I was a victim of my own poor phrasing -- nonetheless, Zank was a class act.

Zanconato is definitely on my short list if & when I pull the funds together for my next bike.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

stinkydub said:


> ....
> 
> I suggest you give it another try and get there on Friday!......


+1.

I was there early Friday and I also meet many of the OP's traits. Fat and don't look like your normal roadie. On top of that, I have no intention what so ever of buying anything. Each builder I approached was more than generous with their time. Of course many of them were otherwise occupied, but that is to be expected.

I can not imagine how tired and over it they were by Sunday. It is a shame it happened, but I don't think I would write them off if they you liked their work.


----------



## Palermo Bicycles (Mar 9, 2010)

Foggypeake and ElvisMerckx, 

Thanks for including me in a list alongside Zanconato, DW and Shamrock. That's truly an honor. I'm glad you liked what you saw. 

IAmCosmo, sorry to hear you received some rude treatment. I hope I was not one of the ones to offend. As Shamrock and Zanc noted, the show gets busy and it can be hard to give everyone undivided attention. Saturday was an extremely busy day, just non-stop all day. I know my voice was totally worked over by Sunday (actually it was fried Friday night after Baltimore rocked the house at the Gold Sprints). I also noticed a few people who would stroll by, not really stopping. I didn't want to leap out of my booth like a used car salesman. Anyhow, I hope you still had a good time and some good interactions.

Thanks,
Tom Palermo
Palermo Bicycles
Baltimore, MD

Flickr pics


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

Palermo Bicycles said:


> I know my voice was totally worked over by Sunday (actually it was fried Friday night after Baltimore rocked the house at the Gold Sprints).


If you're talking about the Hell Yes Sprints at the VIP party, you must have been rooting against me, Tom. I'm the guy who finished 2nd overall. I won't hold it against you though, your frames are still on my short list.


----------



## Palermo Bicycles (Mar 9, 2010)

ElvisMerckx said:


> If you're talking about the Hell Yes Sprints at the VIP party, you must have been rooting against me, Tom. I'm the guy who finished 2nd overall. I won't hold it against you though, your frames are still on my short list.


Yeah, it was the Hell Yes sprints. Caroline Bishop won the ladies (Chris Bishop of Bishop Bikes is her husband) and his assistant, Tommy, I believe set the fastest time of the night though he did not win the next round. We, of course, went nuts. Being well lubed with free beers did not hurt our excitement. Good times.

Thanks,
Tom Palermo
Palermo Bicycles
Baltimore, MD

Flickr pics


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

Palermo Bicycles said:


> Yeah, it was the Hell Yes sprints. Caroline Bishop won the ladies (Chris Bishop of Bishop Bikes is her husband) and his assistant, Tommy, I believe set the fastest time of the night though he did not win the next round. We, of course, went nuts. Being well lubed with free beers did not hurt our excitement. Good times.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom Palermo
> ...


Yeah, the free beer was a treat. Racing 5 sprint heats on finger food and 8 pints was not a good mix though. Fortunately, I was in the easier bracket -- but I still came pretty close to taking the whole thing in the final.


----------

